# محاضرات عن oshaباللغة العربية-اليوم الثانى



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مارس 2009)

حتى عام 1970 لم تكن هناك تشريعات منتظمة فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وقد بلغ متوسط الحوادث الجسيمة التى تقع سنويا حوالى 14000 حالة وفاة وإصابة جسيمة. وفى سنة 1970 إعتمد الكونجرس الأمريكى تشريعات السلامة والصحة المهنية osh act وفى عام 1971 أنشئت إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية osha فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية وذلك لحماية حوالى 90 مليون عامل أمريكى يقضون أوقاتهم فى العمل من مخاطر العمل المختلفة ومن إصابات وحوادث العمل وتوفير ظروف عمل آمنة لهم.


----------

